# Projector Problems!



## mattkershaw (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey guys, 
I'm using my Macbook to do a presentation, but my computer does not have an RGB input, and thats what my schools projectors use. What can i do to make it work? Would using the apple mini DVI to DVI adapter (M9321G/B) work? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

-Matt


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

that isnt possible very cheaply...( or at least what i could fine.. i could be wrong though)you need a converter box. most projectors also do suport a dvi or vga input.. so thatd be your best bet... if you go the dvi route your set.. if you go the vga route there is many converters.. but i liek this one.. http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...shop_mac/mac_accessories/cables&nplm=M8754G/A
if you just want to use the yellow video or s video you can go this route 
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...shop_mac/mac_accessories/cables&nplm=M9267G/A


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you mean Component (right audio, left audio, video) by saying RGB? If you do, you need a VGA to component adapter connecting to the Mini-VGA to VGA adapter.
http://www.cablewholesale.com/catalog/vgatorcacomponentvideocable.htm


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

^^ i was wondering the same thing... sorry form my first post... disreguard it it has wrong info because i thought you were using a macbook pro... if you did mean red yellow white then taht is composite video.... and yoiu can get a cable for a macbook here...http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...shop_mac/mac_accessories/cables&nplm=M9319G/A


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I think an adapter comes with the MacBook.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

with the macbook pro it does.. and that is a dvi to vga.. one dosent come with the regualr macbook.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, then you must buy two adapters.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

if her just wants to go from mini dvi to svideo or component video. you can accomplish that with one adapter that can be purchased from apple.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes well S-Video isn't exactly component.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

yes but the same adapter has exactly component and s video.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

There aren't Mini-DVI to component adapters. They have Mini-DVI to S-Video and Composite, though.


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

Apple sells a mini-DVI to VGA adapter for about $20. I use it to do presentations all the time.

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP.../wo/StoreReentry.wo?productLearnMore=M9320G/A


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

he needs rbg not vga.... but apple does sell mini dvi to rgb
sorry ferrija1 i thought he said component... my mistake.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

dannyn said:


> he needs rbg not vga.... but apple does sell mini dvi to rgb
> sorry ferrija1 i thought he said component... my mistake.


That's fine, we all make mistakes.


----------



## alcockcharlotte (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I have tried on 2 seperate occasions to connect my MacBook to a projector. I have the adaptor to do this. The proector reads my MacBook but it only projects my screensaver onto the projector screen. When I change into a file on my MacBook, the screensaver remains on the projector screen. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Freddy Yeo (Apr 15, 2008)

hi, 

I'm new here. I have an issue which i think it shouldn't be.

I have just purchased the mini DVI to VGA converter to use it for my MacBook Pro to do presentation using the projector. Error arise, i can only see the desktop image. I tried changing the desktop image, it still show the older desktop image. I can;t see any icon on the top which show that my MacBook Pro is connected to the projector. 

Needed help urgently. Can anyone advice me?

Your respond will be appreciated. 

Cheers 
Freddy


----------



## kayote (Nov 3, 2006)

Go into System Preferences and select "displays".

It may be you are showing two desktops rather than mirroring. If you see three tabs across the top (Display, Color, and I think the third is Arrangement but I don't have anything to hook up right now to make it appear) then the MBP is seeing the projector. Go into arrangement and you can set them to mirror (show the same thing) or they can be separate. It will show you how they are arranged, and if you move your mouse in the right direction it'll appear on the projector. Hopefully!


----------

